# Occipital bone more pronounced



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

The last weeks I have noticed that Tess's occipital bone on the top of her head is getting more pronounced. Is that normal? Is it related to age? Or should I have the vet take a look at it?


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

It can happen secondary to myositis.. sometimes thyroid disease.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Hm...when Tess was little she had problems with her jaw that the vet thought were myositis related. She still can't open her jaw fully. Do you think I should get it checked out?
Thanks for responding so quickly.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

I would have her examined...


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Thank you. I will. As always, I can't thank you or Iowagold or all the other knowledgeable people enough for just confirming what I thought, or, in many other cases, withholding me from things. I will get her examined Monday.


----------



## Sally's Mom (Sep 20, 2010)

Sounds like a good plan!!!


----------



## vrmueller (Jun 14, 2008)

We've always commented on the very large knob on top of Ruby's head. I guess this totally explains yet another characteristic of autoimmune thyroid. Thanks!!


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

My husbands just returned from a trip of three weeks to Europe, and even he saw it...plus the fact that she seems to have lost weight...her face seems smaller.


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

Occurs with tick disease too, as well as heart disesae.


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Good luck with the vet today. Please keep us posted. I like your two girls, they are so sweet.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Well, unfortunately we did not imagine things...there is distinct muscle loss on the top of her head and behind her eye sockets. She also lost about four lbs. So they do a full blood panel and hopefully we will know more tomorrow. I would hate to have her on Prednisone, as I am not certain how that will influence her therapy work in the hospitals.


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

Be sure to get a copy of the bloodwork for your records at home. Take a close look to see if either the red blood cells or the platelets are low. Even if they are clumped, some infections create a protein in the blood which causes them to clump. Gums nice and pink, or pale-ish?

If it's something like MM, which I can't spell, which is a disease of the head and jaw essentially, the muscle enzyme CP or CPK may or may not be elevated.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

All my best - I hope this is just a side effect of her losing a little weight. Maybe she's been more active now with a little puppy tagging around with her and just being more active all around with the therapy work etc.

Our Sammy had a pointy noggin that would get a bit more prominent every time he lost weight.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Megora said:


> All my best - I hope this is just a side effect of her losing a little weight. Maybe she's been more active now with a little puppy tagging around with her and just being more active all around with the therapy work etc.
> 
> Our Sammy had a pointy noggin that would get a bit more prominent every time he lost weight.


That is indeed one of the things the vet mentioned, but he is concerned because she had a strange jaw lock last year, that also affected her left eye. The CK levels are one of the things they are looking at, but also thyroid, pancreas, kidney...I hope it is simple.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Her bloodwork looks ok. But as there is still the noticeable muscle atrophy, they want to discuss the case with a neurologist. I hope I hear back from them today...


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

Good thoughts for Tess. Crossing paws that it was just from all the weight loss and she is okay. Blood work coming back good would seem to be a positive sign.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Sending positive thoughts from my crew in NC, thoughts are with you guys!


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

Sending good thoughts for Tess that whatever is the cause has an easy and successful fix!


----------



## w00f (Nov 4, 2011)

inge said:


> Her bloodwork looks ok. But as there is still the noticeable muscle atrophy, they want to discuss the case with a neurologist. I hope I hear back from them today...


Did you see the bloodwork, and was everything in the middle of the ranges?


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

w00f said:


> Did you see the bloodwork, and was everything in the middle of the ranges?


I have not yet seen the results. I hope to see them on Thursday.


----------

